# econf failed: C compiler cannot create executables

## duga3

Hi!

Ich hab schon alle möglichen Beiträge zu dem Thema gelesen, nur leider konnte mir keiner weiterhelfen.

Ich hab an dem betreffenden system in letzer Zeit nichts verändert, bei einem emerge -u world ist es mir dann aufgefallen.

Bei jedem Paket, das ich emergen will, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/which-2.19 to /

 * which-2.19.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking which-2.19.tar.gz ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking which-2.19.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/which-2.19/work

 * Applying which-gentoo.patch ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Applying which-2.19-remove-readline.patch ...                          [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/which-2.19/work/which-2.19 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... 

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/which-2.19/work/which-2.19/config.log

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/which-2.19 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2021:  Called econf

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/which-2.19/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/which-2.19/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

Hier mein emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 15 Mar 2008 11:16:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ "

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl bash-completion berkdb cgi cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv isdnlog lighttpd midi mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl php pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl symlink tcpd truetype unicode x86 xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

GCC hab ich nochmal emerged, das funktioniert komischerweise. Ich hab auch außer which versucht Pakete zu emergen, passiert genau das selbe an und aus der Fehlermeldung  *Quote:*   

> checking for C compiler default output file name... 

  bin ich auch nicht schlau geworden.

Ich hoffe es kann mir wer helfen.

----------

## misterjack

 *duga3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe fomit-frame-pointer"
> ```
> ...

 

Da fehlt ein - vor fomit-frame-pointer  :Smile: 

Sollte so aussehen:

```
CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

Manche Pakete ignorieren die CFLAGS-Einstellungen in der make.conf, deshalb ließ sich gcc z.B. emergen.

----------

## duga3

Danke, das wars.

Frage mich wie das da weggekommen is.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## misterjack

 *duga3 wrote:*   

> Frage mich wie das da weggekommen is. 

 

Mach den Bildschirm aus und schau genau hin, wen du dann da drin siehst. Der wars  :Smile: 

----------

